# Steam Spiele von einer Festplatte zu einer SSD verschieben



## Desrupt0r (11. November 2015)

Morgen Forum, 

die Frage wurde bestimmt schon zig mal geklärt, aber irgendwie stehe ich immer noch auf den Schlauch. 

Ich möchte Fallout 4 von meiner HDD auf meine SSD schieben, da die Ladezeiten doch ein wenig stören. Gibt es nun einen Weg das ganze auf die SSD zu schieben ohne das ich das Spiel neu herunterladen / installieren muss? Hab mal was gelesen von wegen sichern und wiederherstellen, bin mir da aber nicht sicher wie das ganze funktioniert. Wenn es irgendwelche Tools gibt die ein "leichtes" verschieben ermöglichen, nur her damit!  

OS: Win 8.1, Steam aktuelle Version

Grüße, Desruptor.


----------



## wobix (11. November 2015)

Moin,
kenne auch nur diese Möglichkeit, sichern und wiederherstellen -> in die Eigenschaften von dem Spiel -> Lokale Daten -> Sichern
Dann das Steam Installationsverzeichnis anpassen und dann aus der Sicherung wiederherstellen, weiß grad nicht wo genau das ist, glaube oben auf den Reiter Spiele, da müsste es zu finden sein


----------



## chewara (11. November 2015)

Ja.

unter Einstellungen - Downloads  - Bibliotheken den neuen Ordner auf der SSD hinzufügen (Bsp. C:/Steam), dann das Spiel mit dem Explorer von dem Alten Ordner zum neuen verschieben  (Bsp. von D:/Steam nach C:/Steam ) dann in Steam per Rechtsklick die Spieledateien löschen, und wieder neu installieren. Dabei wirst du dann nach dem Pfad gefragt wohin es installiert werden soll, hier den neuen Ordner auf der SSD  wählen. Dann überprüft er vorhandene Spieledateien und voila du bist fertig und das Spiel ist auf der SSD


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. November 2015)

Noch einfacher und schneller

Schritt1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schritt 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schritt 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann einfach in deinen alten Steamordner zu folgenden Ordner navigieren

X:\steam\SteamApps\common
dort den Ordner für Fallout suchen und in den neu unter schritt 3 angelegten Ordner von dir kopieren

X:\SteamLibrary\SteamApps\common

Fertig ist das Ding, keine Neuinstallation notwendig.


----------



## Desrupt0r (11. November 2015)

Perfekt, danke für die Anleitung  Dann kann ich Fallout ja endlich mal richtig genießen :3

/closed


----------



## Gripschi (11. November 2015)

Oder per Steam Mover, funktioniert bei mir ohne Probs.

Oder Scorpions Variante. Die kannt Ich bisher gar nicht.


----------



## Redsupp (11. November 2015)

Nix closed.

Mit der Methode wärs doch möglich Spiele auf der HDD zu speichern und wenn man die dann spielen möchte einfach nur schnell auf die SSD zu schieben?


----------



## Gripschi (11. November 2015)

Per Steam Mover aufjedenfall Fallout 4 brauchte 5-10min zum verschieben.

Wie lang es per Steam dauert k.a.


----------



## Desrupt0r (11. November 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Nix closed.
> 
> Mit der Methode wärs doch möglich Spiele auf der HDD zu speichern und wenn man die dann spielen möchte einfach nur schnell auf die SSD zu schieben?



Naja ich dachte das ganze ist ein wenig aufwendiger, aber wenn man nur kurz den Ordner von da nach da schieben muss habe ich damit keine Probleme


----------



## Desrupt0r (11. November 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Per Steam Mover aufjedenfall Fallout 4 brauchte 5-10min zum verschieben.
> 
> Wie lang es per Steam dauert k.a.



Kann ich heute Abend Bescheid sagen, bin grade  noch unterwegs.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. November 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Nix closed.
> 
> Mit der Methode wärs doch möglich Spiele auf der HDD zu speichern und wenn man die dann spielen möchte einfach nur schnell auf die SSD zu schieben?



Ist übrigens der Grund des Threads, siehe Überschrift oder 1.Post.  

Würds mittlerweile auch nur mit Steam Mover machen, bloß die Ordner von Hand zu verschieben hat bei mir schon zu Problemen geführt. Zumal es sich mit Steam Mover auch komfortabel rückgängig machen lässt.

Kopieren per Hand oder Steam Mover macht zeitlich kaum einen Unterschied, da in beiden Fällen Daten kopiert werden. Der Steam Mover legt jedoch noch einige Verknüpfungen an welche Steam die Existenz der Daten am ursprünglichen Speicherort vorgaukelt. Sowas macht der PC aber in ner Millisekunde.


----------



## matti30 (11. November 2015)

ich empfehl da auch den Steam Mover.


----------



## Desrupt0r (11. November 2015)

Dann werde ich den Steam Mover mal ausprobieren, wenn es beim "manuellem" verschieben Probleme geben kann / gibt. Danke nochmal!


----------



## Redsupp (11. November 2015)

Dann hätt ich mir die zweite SSD ja sparen können


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. November 2015)

Steammover muss ich gestehen kannte ich bisher noch nicht. Aber ehrlich ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit dem Verschieben per hand


----------

